# Bradford County PA Oldtimers show Aug 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Aug 20-22, 2004 is a show in Bradford county PA, for tractors and an operational shingle mill, saw mill and museum. Check out the photos on the web site. Here is a link:

http://jenw.techtavern.net/oldtimers/oldtimers.htm


----------

